# How many Lime Prime have been sold?



## Dodo Factory

Hi guys

To celebrate the launch of Lime Prime Lite tomorrow, we are giving away three prizes to members of the DW massive (aiiii!) who use their skill, knowledge and general guessing powers to work out _how many Lime Prime bottles (both 250ml and 500ml) have we sent out since September last year, when it was launched, up until today?_

The figure is for production Lime Primes, so tester bottles without labels don't count, but ones given away in competitions or to the needy are included. The rest are ones sold wholesale by us to resellers etc.

The three nearest answers to my calculated figure (judge's decision final, share prices may go up as well as down, your dog may be at risk if you don't keep up the repayments on it etc.) will win the following:

1) Closest guess - 1x Lime Prime Lite 500ml, 1x Supernatural 30ml panel pot
2) Next closest guess - 1x Lime Prime Lite 500ml
3) Next closest guess after that - 1x Lime Prime Lite 250ml

The competition will end on midnight tomorrow as that will be the official end of launch day.

So start guessing :thumb:


----------



## JAK

750 !!!


----------



## Kap01

1200 ....


----------



## ryanuk

1300!


----------



## Mono749

1500!


----------



## ianFRST

595!!


----------



## Gandi

Is this based on Sales to the Public or what you have sent to Resellers?


3600


----------



## sixpot

1001 :thumb:


----------



## dotnetdave

1063 ...


----------



## spitfire

901


----------



## MrP

2590 :buffer:


----------



## v6-dave

2541 total?


----------



## P1-Brad

3,822??


----------



## Rim Wax

2056...


----------



## neilneilorange

250....


----------



## pnbg

4822:thumb:


----------



## MickLCR

1326


----------



## Sim

2800 is my guess.


----------



## Deano

1876.


----------



## dsolds

1711.


----------



## Rocks703

8036


----------



## nicko_12345

4351 maybe?


----------



## rich.h44

7486.


----------



## NN1

for a guess 398


----------



## Sam08ST

420?


----------



## Bertie

My guess is 836.


----------



## visor

3001:d


----------



## percymon

2791 ?


----------



## TeZ

1243 ??


----------



## Slangwerks

hmm, 878?


----------



## Breezy

2850 ??


----------



## hoticejamie

1938?


----------



## Beancounter

2841 ?


----------



## steveo3002

1476....


----------



## Chris_R

2304 - the missus birthday


----------



## never ready

1739 ....


----------



## Epoch

2013....


----------



## matthew m

2800??


----------



## matt

2000 :wave:


----------



## Deano_2104

8500 probs way off


----------



## blurb

1301 :speechles


----------



## NKS

1100 :thumb:


----------



## little john

my guess is 1602

We need to post more than 4 characters.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

637.....


----------



## Shug

6013.
Thats a lotta shiny cars.


----------



## SimonW

*I Guess 2100*


----------



## CupraRcleanR

2001...


----------



## Bigpikle

2501.... :d


----------



## essjay

632.....


----------



## thebigsham

845...


----------



## rob_folks

1035.


----------



## isherdholi

My guess is 800


----------



## ZoE

1007!


----------



## Dan_V6

1532??


----------



## craigmk6

2751!


----------



## swordjo

2176.


----------



## Buck

I'll go for 3456 !!


----------



## Neil_S

258 !


----------



## Mike Hunt

1368 is my guess


----------



## cdti_sri

1687 give or take


----------



## Deanoecosse

I'll go for 1269


----------



## The Detail Doctor

756 bottles


----------



## eng59

845 bottles


----------



## PJS

Between 100 and 20,000. *
My address is........


* You didn't specify it had to be a single number! 


7341


----------



## nsanity

One million!!!! DODO TAKING OVER THE WORLD!


----------



## mouthyman

1227 i hope


----------



## giblet

1120!


----------



## Jace

567 In the uk

1235 World wide


----------



## rihsabramo

erm....

2017


----------



## jubbly

5367. Cross fingers.:thumb:


----------



## r8bwt

3777.....


----------



## eshrules

erm, i'll go for 967


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

:thumb: My guess is 3684.

Bang on the money, you all might as well stop guessing!


----------



## tminal

5000 I reckon!


----------



## MightyOne

1480


----------



## tminal

10000, a significant milestone I reckon!


----------



## A20 LEE

hmm, 2148


----------



## d3m0n

2877....


----------



## Andy_Green

1358.


----------



## 05 A4 TDI CAB

10200


----------



## icedub

1745.


----------



## Dodo Factory

Heheh, there are one or two *very* close ones to the exact figure. I will allow only the first guess per entrant to count (unless a joke post, like 1 million, LOL!) to stop people doing whole sections of numbers.

It is the number of production Lime Primes distributed into the wild; basically wholesale units sent to the trade are all I can count as I don't know how much unsold stock resellers have of the LP they have been sent. So it won't be a true sales figure to the general public, but close.

I'll add one or two goodies to first prize if someone gets *exactly* the right number 

This beats Gaz's microfibre quiz, surely


----------



## craigmk6

when do we get to know then? i wana win lol


----------



## Dodo Factory

At some point after midnight tomorrow...


----------



## mattjonescardiff

867!.......


----------



## alexlai50

I guess.... 603


----------



## Mucky

2721 i think


----------



## Kron

678 ?


----------



## -ROM-

2154...


----------



## Ollie_247

um 

5578

464 a month 

the company i work for we easy sell that many tv's in a week :tumbleweed:


----------



## Alan W

876

Alan W


----------



## duckson

1650....


----------



## Tricky Red

891 is my guess


----------



## deathlok

5000 (I think )


----------



## andy665

I reckon 2363


----------



## Slewey

Don't know if it's said before; 888


----------



## Wheelie_Clean

432:thumb:


----------



## BigDoc

I'll go with 1313
Lucky for me?


----------



## Marcus_RS4

932...


----------



## Lloyd_Zetec

2188...


----------



## Fiestamk5

My guess is 3349


----------



## timo10

2517:detailer:


----------



## ukimportz

3298 :thumb:


----------



## kuro231

2358...


----------



## glyn waxmaster

1775 bottles


----------



## silver bmw z3

672.....


----------



## atomicfan

5288 .....


----------



## Roy

1345..


----------



## s-line

1946...


----------



## Mr Singh

999..


----------



## 555geo

2647.


----------



## xaddiction

961.....


----------



## ABGT170

Hmm... 4968


----------



## Cookiez

6210

Its gotta be woth a guess

Good comp Dodo
Brand awareness & all that


----------



## JCG

1022


----------



## Zax

877 bottles.


----------



## Stan

2876 .


----------



## mistryn

867 ...


----------



## lois97

1997:thumb:


----------



## wannabe painter

1347


----------



## Serkie

3200 to date.


----------



## mtxfiesta

2123 ?


----------



## paddy328

I think 701!


----------



## Fritz Blitz

864...

Fritz:wave:


----------



## dubsport

2250 :thumb:


----------



## Silva1

856 :thumb:


----------



## Bronzed

1313 i reckon


----------



## PhatPhil

3121...


----------



## freon warrior

4552....


----------



## NickTB

I reckon 907


----------



## james_RScos

6001....


----------



## trueno86

erm 5317. lol


----------



## laser avant

2407?


----------



## thomasb

2862:thumb:


----------



## mossop

654 i guess


----------



## plac

i think 564


----------



## honda-r

450 i guess


----------



## nimburs

I think 864


----------



## maesal

666


----------



## Serious

10230 ish


----------



## *MAGIC*

987 from me


----------



## Cliff

912 :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine

3200 bottles


----------



## richjohnhughes

with a little bit of simple maths - i would say.....

2360


----------



## Phantom

5584 bottles:thumb:


----------



## jonnie5

4569 bottles


----------



## Car Key

*2136*


----------



## GTste

3500.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

Tell us already!! lol


----------



## winrya

1413.


----------



## keith84_uk

5884!!


----------



## casper_Ac

5750


----------



## bchannon

3050..


----------



## edthedrummer

2525.2


----------



## v929ono

2989 .


----------



## flanker

2415.


----------



## Potato

2620.


----------



## Wozza

3469 :thumb:


----------



## Steady_eddie

My guess is 2466


----------



## beardboy

10,000


----------



## dinodog

my guess: 1234 :thumb:


----------



## CJA Valeting

1337 :thumb:


----------



## admg1

3487 :thumb:


----------



## aguycalledmal

2719 just a bottle or two


----------



## jamesnutter50

6000. thats my guess 

Regards 

James


----------



## Summit Detailing

3400..probably way out but you gotta be in it to win it:thumb:


----------



## KnightUnit

2434...


----------



## mattm

8297 :thumb: !


----------



## adamf

6960


----------



## vicky

880


----------



## daren

4721:wall:


----------



## dundeered

2697

i used the following equation:

E=y/x where x is equal to z multiplied by v

simple when you look at it this way


----------



## ajc2306

My guess 1826


----------



## Bero

723

do you want my postal address now?


----------



## HC1001

921

fingers crossed.....:thumb:


----------



## EP02JAY

1506

:thumb:


----------



## Griff

3645 i think, maybe, give or take a thousand or so


----------



## Mixman

3125 bottles


----------



## Wol

7300 jars yar:spam:


----------



## MR Ray

11001


----------



## BenW

877


----------



## NornIron

6023...


----------



## petenaud

4053 is my guestimate


----------



## PhillipM

1346.


----------



## alanjo99

682..


----------



## N182VVV

5011.


----------



## Aero

1987...


----------



## Guest

25000


----------



## mini_baz

3697 totally random


----------



## mel

1476...


----------



## Mattieuk

835...


----------



## rak1

hmm 1987


----------



## lee9

2450.


----------



## Finerdetails

999 bottles


----------



## niney

4274 bottles


----------



## Sandro

960 bottles please


----------



## leistrum

744 - heres hoping!


----------



## nes2002

935

Regards
Neil


----------



## mad_man_georgie

5002

George


----------



## S-X-I

937...


----------



## PWOOD

Pure guess of 1200


----------



## aldunn15

4000 fingers crossed


----------



## BILL

1979...


----------



## Racer

1698...


----------



## Sharpy

1983...


----------



## GBCS

1776 !!!


----------



## malinmip

1850


----------



## Harley

4992 :thumb:


----------



## atomicfan

@Dom

How many have been sold?


----------



## alexknight

*My Guess*

2011:detailer:


----------



## ryanuk

atomicfan said:


> @Dom
> 
> How many have been sold?


hes not going to tell you that is he!


----------



## atomicfan

I thought the competition ends by midnight last night?


----------



## ryanuk

no i think its tonight mate.


----------



## Emz_197

my guess would be 721 :thumb:


----------



## Kap01

When does this end??


----------



## stonejedi

636 i think have been sold


----------



## dominic84

I guess 2009


----------



## Jay-C

Wild guess 996


----------



## 306chris

2143..


----------



## trypod

guess 540


----------



## Monkeyboy3333

2420....


----------



## joe_0_1

6421...


----------



## rob750

431........


----------



## ahaydock

1047 :thumb:


----------



## Slick 77

2777 :thumb:


----------



## JimM

Going high (ish) 7927


----------



## aJay

3249!


----------



## ToLearn

3450 ?


----------



## d3m0n

its now gone midnight....so how do i collect my prize?

lol


----------



## Mixman

You come to my house and steal it off the rightful owner :wave:


----------



## Jace

Any news ???


----------



## v6-dave

suspense it killing me lol


----------



## richjohnhughes

did i win, did i win????


----------



## percymon

he's left the country - taking the LP with him


----------



## rich.h44

Are you keep us in suspence all day?


----------



## TeZ

I Haven't slept since I posted .. TELLL USS !!!! lol


----------



## Dodo Factory

OK, gimme a second, I have to go through all the entries... back in five


----------



## jamesnutter50

drum roll


----------



## ryanuk

oh hope i win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i need some luck lol


----------



## Kap01

woooooooo


----------



## Glasgow_Gio

fingers crossed...* mumbles * please be me, please be me, please be me ...


----------



## richjohnhughes

if my maths are right - it has to be me!!!


----------



## Dodo Factory

OK... thanks for the entries guys. The answers ranged from 250 to 25000, but Lime Prime has only been out for 6 months or so and we have struggled to meet demand, so it's nearer the lower end of that scale. Thanks to all those who think we do 1000s of units a week. Maybe one day we will have a factory like AG and do those kind of volumes. Until then we will handmake LP in small batches and those with Lime Prime Lite will see a handwritten batch/unit code on the bottom of each one to prove it  So we're not churning millions out...

Now... *THE RESULTS!*

And a little extra competition as you guys seem to be hungry for the stuff.

TeZ wins. He was 6 units away from the correct answer.

Jace came second. He was 14 units away from the correct answer.

Dinodog came third. He was 15 units away from the correct answer.

Will these guys please PM me their name and address for reasons of prize deployment.

The next person to post the actual number sold will get a bottle of LPL as you are obviously desperate for some


----------



## TeZ

Wooop DE WOOOOP


----------



## Beancounter

Dodo Factory said:


> The next person to post the actual number sold will get a bottle of LPL as you are obviously desperate for some


1249 ? Desparate.....yes....


----------



## jamesnutter50

1249 or1237


----------



## ZoE

1249 i hope!!!


----------



## glenboy

1237,please let it be me........


----------



## duckson

1237..


----------



## ryanuk

welldone lads!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## -ROM-

1249...


----------



## NKS

1249 :thumb:


----------



## NKS

Why do I use tabbed browsing and become 3 minutes late !!!

I am sure DODO will send me one for having the page opened first


----------



## alexlai50

1249!!! haha


----------



## -ROM-

NKS said:


> Why do I use tabbed browsing and become 3 minutes late !!!
> 
> I am sure DODO will send me one for having the page opened first


I'm sure he meant to say the next 10 people to post the correct answer!


----------



## Dodo Factory

LOL, Beancounter wins the bonus bottle!!!! 

All winners please get in touch.
Thanks for taking part guys.
All the best
DF


----------



## Beancounter

Dodo Factory said:


> LOL, Beancounter wins the bonus bottle!!!!
> DF


......well I should be good with numbers 

Thanks DF :thumb:


----------



## TeZ

Thanks Dom :thumb: .


----------



## JAK

I'm sure that being first to guess, 2 minutes into the competition must be worth a prize !!!!

Can't wait to get home to see if my pre-ordered LPL has arrived.


----------



## Guest

Beancounter said:


> 1249


I have to say I'm suprised.


----------



## joe_0_1

You lucky bugger TeZ


----------



## rich.h44

I wounder if i pm him my details,he will get confused and send me something!


----------



## Neil_S

Thats very impressive Dom, good sales I'd say :thumb:


----------



## mouthyman

oh my god, this is the closes i have ever been

1249 and mine was 1227


----------



## ianFRST

very impressive dodo factory


----------



## Neil_S

Btw do I get a prize for being very pessimistic? :lol:


----------



## ianFRST

would be interesting to see z and sw sales of their paint cleaners for same period  lol


----------



## Dodo Factory

Z will sell much more than us as they have been going for years not months, and have their distribution all sorted. We have been in and out of stock of Lime Prime since launch so we could probably have sold a fair bit more, but that's what it's like when you start small. We just hope we don't get out of touch and disappear up our own befeathered behinds when we are selling 1000s of units a week across the globe. If I ever see D*** instead of Dodo on these forums I'll know we're in trouble


----------



## Jace

Who's ya daddy !

I cant wait to tell my missus, she be pleased I came second for once


----------



## B17NNS

bugger, always too late


----------



## dinodog

*I came in third place, thanks Dodo :thumb: *


----------



## dodo boy

3251 :devil:


----------



## Jace

Got mine today, many thanks Dom :thumb:


----------



## Beancounter

Got mine too, thanks Dom :thumb:


----------



## TeZ

Cheers dom and the Team winning order is now in my hands  

tez


----------

